# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Kā varu uzlikt atpakaļ veco foruma izskatu?

## malacis

Skatos, forumā notikušas izmaiņas. Droši vien kaut kas uzlabots (kāpēc administratori ar to oficiāli nepalielās?).
Tomēr es kā konservatīviķis gribētu sev uzlikt atpakaļ veco izskatu (fonti un pārējais). Ir tāda iespēja (skini vai kā nu to tur sauc)?

----------


## Vinchi

Ir iespējams uzlikt līdzīgu stilu kā vecajā versijā iekš: 
User Control panel-> Board preferences -> Edit global settings -> My board style.

Nesen tikai tika uzstādīta jaunā versija. Šajā versijā ir iespējams pievienot fotogrāfijas un failus un vēl ir daudz jaunu funkciju.

Saprotu ka pieradums ir stipra lieta  ::

----------


## malacis

Paldies, uzliku "subsilver2". Izkārtojums nu ir kā agrāk, tomēr pilnai laimei vēl trūkst:
1) vecie fonti
2) lai man to stilu rāda arī neielogojoties

ir to iespējams izdarīt?

----------


## Vinchi

Ja uzliksi lai brovzeris atcerās tavu paroli tad atverot forumu automātiski praktiski notiek ielogošanās un arī vajadzētu atvērties tavam dizainam.

Fontus varētu mēģināt uzlikt vecos, bet tad man drusku jāpapēta.

----------

